# It works



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the review.

Have you compared it to Timbermate? You try to match the color with it-a process with which I have had varying success. I'm intrigued by the clear option. I also wonder about how one would use it with dyes-my guess is that you would dye the wood and then put this on.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Great review - you answered all my questions.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I have used Timbermate once. Timbermate is good if you want the color the pores. So far I haven't run into a situation where I wished to color the pores. But an oil based pigmented grain filler is probably the way to go if you do wish to color the pores.

I don't know if it can be dyed. I haven't picked up any dyes yet. Since it takes oil based stain ok I wouldn't be surprised if it also takes dyes.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks. I've been wanting to try this stuff, and my big tub of Timbermate has just run out.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I just discovered one difference: Aqua Coat is twice the price.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I didn't do price comparisons with other fillers because there are so many out there (Timbermate is just one of many).


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

I like Timbermate however it's silicate based and i've had problems with it cultivating mold like it was a petri dish (purple spots that stain the work piece). Last time this happened i had to sand the piece and start over (and sanding silicate is nasty). Likely i made the mixture too wet when i applied it.

I used shellac with pumice powder for a table top recently which worked great although i have a spot where the finish lifted when i placed a moderately hot plate on it. The top finish was a varnish so i'm not sure what layer failed. Maybe if i'd used a poly top coat it would have been more resilient.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I noticed my local Woodcraft now carries this stuff, if that helps anyone.


----------

